# Endless Mallards



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

A group of buddies and I started getting into waterfowl hunting last season. Our hunts were less than exciting most of the time but we stuck with it and this last Saturday proved to be nothing short of amazing.

After the start of shooting light it was still pretty dark so we were messing around with camera gear when the first flock of 30 or so Mallards showed up. Only 3 of us had our guns within reaching distance and we dropped a couple birds out of that group. We didn't even call and these birds locked right onto our Mojo Decoys and were landing in our laps. Here is the other kicker, none of us even had time to get into our layout blinds. The morning continued with constant birds coming into our spread. It didn't take long to hammer a 6 man limit and then we spent the rest of the morning watching hundreds of Mallards flying over our field. We pulled the Mojo decoys so we wouldn't attract any more birds in the hopes we can hunt them again this weekend. 

The addiction is running strong in all of us. We cannot wait to get back after them. 

P.S. - Seen some teal floating around with them as well. Hope we see a few more this weekend!!


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

Mid Mich? North? South?


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Retiredducker said:


> Mid Mich? North? South?


We are hunting Ionia County.


----------



## mrwhitetails101 (Oct 15, 2011)

Very Nice Job


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Posing for pics with the mojo eh? Haha


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

craigrh13 said:


> Posing for pics with the mojo eh? Haha


Absolutely!!  This was actually our first time using them in our spread and we were all amazed on how effective they were. Definitely a must for every duck hunter. We didn't even have another duck in our spread. All we had out were goose decoys and mojos. Didn't even have a single goose in the area to make it worth all the work put into the goose decoys.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Goose decoys is all you need for ducks. Spinners are like crack to them in fields. Water not so much. Divers seem to love them though.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nothing better than piling them up in a field, good job!


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Yes sir. Mallards in a field are an awesome sight to see for sure.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Excellent product placement. It should certainly bring up the Q score.


----------



## babs2699 (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks like u found that Yellow line ! Nice job !


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Wackin em and stackin up over there. Good work. Welcome to the addiction. While I hope you have many more days like this every season, I wouldn't get your hopes up!


----------



## WoodyMG (May 29, 2013)

Will the Duck Dynasty hunters ever stop popping up or will all of us be stuck with them for the rest of our lives?


----------



## Spawn Tosser (Apr 9, 2008)

Woody you should try to discourage hunting as much as possible. Wouldn't want that cash and conversation interest from new hunters. Those who are interested because of a stupid TV show will be gone soon, the benefits from those who stick with it will be around for a long time.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

great work chris! we'll make a ducker out of you yet  errrr... well, you know.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I put a barrel sticker on my Mossberg. It doubled the value.

Sounds like a great hunt but the pictures seem like staged ads to stroke sponsors.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> I put a barrel sticker on my Mossberg. It doubled the value.
> 
> Sounds like a great hunt but the pictures seem like staged ads to stroke sponsors.


I really had to bite my lip on the stupid barrel sticker and staged photos. I didn't want to be a Debbie downer. It was hard for me though!


----------



## lyle (Dec 26, 2004)

Hey man your pictures are great. Too bad not everyone can appreciate some cool shots. They're likely old and still complaining about a TV show that hasn't sparked any new interest in hunting for over 5 years. Nice grab and, someday, I hope to have as successful of a duck hunt on dry land as you did!


----------



## lyle (Dec 26, 2004)

By the way, this guy has been on this forum since 2006. He must just be a bandwagon fella.


----------



## jody bird (Jul 3, 2015)

hey great pictures i would love to walk off a "FIELD" in Michigan wearing all those green heads around my neck good job I am jealous keep it up hard work pays off once and while that is what drives me to duck hunt


----------

